
There’s a battle brewing between Uber and Google. Here’s why Google will win - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/02/03/theres-a-battle-brewing-between-uber-and-google-heres-why-google-will-win/
======
nintendo1889
I was going to create an uber for escorts, but it already exists...
tinder^H^H^H^H^H^Hmixxxer.

